

Give your product a Name, not a Number - nreece
http://iqcontent.com/blog/2007/08/give-your-products-names-not-numbers

======
aston
Numbers work as names, and they're easier to generate. If your brand is strong
enough, the numbers indicate exactly what they are: variations on a theme. If
you only have a couple products, go ahead and name them all, but numbers
really work better when you're doing a ton of iteration and minor
differentiation in what you produce.

------
FatBastard
I like it when products compete on specifications, then a number can be
important, and a brand. I'm reminded of chevrolet whenever I see a pound of
butter because they own the number 454. The number for my cell phone is just a
serial number for the accounting and parts department people. It has no other
useful information.

------
ahsonwardak
This is an interesting article. I'm always miffed by numbers as models for
cars and computers. In some cases, like BMW, it provides an air of
sophistication. But it's lost on me. Once again, it all comes down to
branding. Sometimes, branding isn't meant to impress but maintain brand
consistency.

------
davidw
Someone please tell this to the Java (JSR xyz, nnn, yyy, etc.... ) folks.

